# Wanted: Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas - 1 Bdrm, Avon, CO, 2/1/14 - 2/8/14



## ral (Jan 11, 2014)

Wanted: 1 Bedroom Villa with full kitchen at Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas, Avon, Colorado for 7 nights, ideally 2/1/14-2/8/14, but can be flexible with dates. Offering $100 per night ($700 for the week).


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 11, 2014)

You can often pick up a Westin Riverfront rental on VRBO.com (I've done it), but it will be well in excess of $100 per night.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 11, 2014)

You want 81,000 of StarOptions for $700 that is about 100% below cost of MF and Capital investment. 
Good luck. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 14, 2014)

ral said:


> Wanted: 1 Bedroom Villa with full kitchen at Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas, Avon, Colorado for 7 nights, ideally 2/1/14-2/8/14, but can be flexible with dates. Offering $100 per night ($700 for the week).



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204471

Not quite the dates you are looking for and a resort close by...


----------

